# Interpet Tri-Spec LEDS-any good?



## alanchown (21 Feb 2017)

I have a 200L tank, 100CM long , 50CM deep. It is hooded. I am currently using 4 * 39W T5 tubes. Two of them on for 8 hours and the other 2 on for 5 hours in the middle. Plant growth is fine. I was thinking about upgrading to LED-

Has anyone tried the Interpet Tri-Spec lights- they seem a reasonable price, but seen no reviews?

Alan


----------



## simon Coram (2 Mar 2017)

I've got one fitted on a tank about the same size. Plant growth has been good since I had it Christmas time. I'm forever trimming the plants down. 
I sometimes feel it could Neva bit brighter at times and the Bluetooth adapter is a bit basic. 
But overall I'm pleased with it. Compared to what the jewel one costs. I'll try and get a photo up later with it on.


----------



## Lukes (3 Mar 2017)

Hi Alan, I have one of these over a Fluval Roma 125, I must admit when I first installed it, I didn't like the colour it produced but it grows on you, has a nice ripple effect if you like that and the blue lights for the moon effect look awesome in my opinion! 
As for plants, I have this light positioned towards the back during the day as I have more plants there and they grow better than when I had 2 T5 bulbs there so I defiantly think it's good (but slide it forwards for the moon effect) I have a picture of it with the blue lights although the camera doesn't do justice! , will take some more tomorrow when they are back on


----------



## simon Coram (4 Mar 2017)

Sorry I forgot the photo


----------



## alanchown (5 Mar 2017)

Looks good, went with the Chihiros in the end.


----------

